# What type of air lock bubbler do you like?



## myakkagldwngr (Apr 3, 2010)

I've noticed that the two piece seems to work with a slower fermention than the S curved ones.
Which do you perfer the most.
I have made some of my own with small tubing and water bottles, but the two piece is a lot easier.


----------



## St Allie (Apr 3, 2010)

I use the one piece ones, S shaped


----------



## rodo (Apr 3, 2010)

I prefer the S trap.
Rod


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 3, 2010)

I use both, I enjoy seeing the action of the two piece....I have not noticed any difference in the end result though.


----------



## Tom (Apr 3, 2010)

I only go ONE way  .. LOL the one piece S trap.


----------



## Dugger (Apr 3, 2010)

I use the 2 piece for fermentation and the s type for bulk ageing since it seems to not need as much topping up; the 2 piece is easier to clean.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 3, 2010)

In the early days I bought both not knowing anything. After learning I prefer the "S" over the bubble. It's irrelevant as far as which works better. IMO

I do sometimes stare at the tiny air bubble and cheer it on to escape. You can tell I have a lot of time on my hands!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 3, 2010)

In have bot but like the "S" type the best.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 3, 2010)

Tom said:


> I only go ONE way  .. LOL the one piece S trap.



not what Troy said..LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 3, 2010)

I like the "s" type better.


----------



## Luc (Apr 4, 2010)

I have both types, and mostly use the S type.

The 2 piece type is however much better in handling
large volumes of gas, due to its construction.
So with a real vigorous fermentation I use the 2-piece type.

That is also the reason why the manufacturer of all my primaries 
with a lid has standard equipped them with the 2-piece type.
So when using my primaries as a carboy the airlocks are well suited to do the job.

Luc


----------



## deboard (Apr 4, 2010)

I have some of both, but I prefer the S shape because it's easier to see something not so vigorous happening, just by the liquid inside being pushed up. However, the plastic S shaped locks seem to be more fragile than the 2 piece. I have already broken two of them, they just seem to be prone to cracks after a while. But they're not too expensive, so I can live with it.


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 14, 2010)

There isn't really a difference but I like the 2 piece. It is very easy to clean and when they're given to you for free, why the heck not?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 14, 2010)

Free is always good. When my one step daughter bought her home the previous owner gave me 5 gallons of wine in a carboy and a whole bunch of other stuff. So cool, and the wine was great, whatever it was.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 15, 2010)

I use both types of airlocks. I like a two-piece for primaries because they handle a lot and are easy to clean. I like a one-piece on secondaries because they're more expressive.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 15, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> I use both types of airlocks. I like a two-piece for primaries because they handle a lot and are easy to clean. I like a one-piece on secondaries because they're more expressive.



roflmao..that is way to funny. Thats great!!::


----------



## Julie (Apr 15, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> I use both types of airlocks. I like a two-piece for primaries because they handle a lot and are easy to clean. I like a one-piece on secondaries because they're more expressive.



Well that all depends on how long you are going to age, if you are aging your wine for a long time then the one piece is the only one that can handle that. :>


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 19, 2010)

Has anyone notice the difference in the one piece S airlocks that come with a red cap vs the one piece with a clear cap. I have always used the ones with a red cap with no problem. I bought a few more a month ago with clear caps and they go in a lot harder (stems must be a bit wider) and the caps snap on harder. Next time I go to the local shop I will be buying more of the red cap ones. I got the clear caps from a different supplier and they'll be going to the back of the drawer for emergencies only.


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 19, 2010)

I bought a couple of the plastic one peice bubblers and a couple of 3 piece airlocks too. My favorite one's are the free one's Al sent me 
They all do the job!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 19, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Has anyone notice the difference in the one piece S airlocks that come with a red cap vs the one piece with a clear cap. I have always used the ones with a red cap with no problem. I bought a few more a month ago with clear caps and they go in a lot harder (stems must be a bit wider) and the caps snap on harder. Next time I go to the local shop I will be buying more of the red cap ones. I got the clear caps from a different supplier and they'll be going to the back of the drawer for emergencies only.



You don't want to switch the caps either, their either too loose or too tight. I have many of both plus a few of the multi piece ones.


----------

